# trout



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

http://archives.in-fisherman.com/content/ice-fishing-rainbow-trout

Little research I was doing last night hope this helps


----------



## keepfishin (Jan 26, 2013)

i actuall read this a few nights ago... I am looking for someone who has actually fished the lake though... There is definitely a learning curve that i dont have time to beat.. wish i did


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you have any electronics?


----------



## keepfishin (Jan 26, 2013)

No, unfortunately, i dont. However, nobody out there is using electronics...?!


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just took mine off the boat gonna try and rig something up tomorrow at work... Just to check some of the deep edges


----------



## keepfishin (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody been catching anything on Maceday???


----------

